# Stewie is missing teeth!...



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

...He's missing the teeth between his canines & the start of his molars on both sides of his top set of teeth! I've never noticed him not having teeth there, but I can't say that I remember seeing teeth there either. Is it possible he never grew them in? Or is it a sign that something is wrong with him? He's only about 3 1/2 years old. I don't brush his regularly, but I do brush them. He eats dry kibble. And I always have the vets look at his teeth when I take him to see if they think they need to be cleaned. They always say that they still look fine. I'm going to call the vets later after they open to see what they say, but thought I'd check with you guys in the mean time.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I'm totally clueless. Let us know tho.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine have a space there too, and they are only 1 year old. Baby teeth were there , but never had anything grow in . And its the same on both sides ...and both dogs. So..maybe its normal?


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmm...I don't know. I checked Gracie this morning too, but she had teeth there where Stewie didn't. Maybe some just don't grow theirs in?? :dontknow:


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, I just called my vets & talked to the vet tech. She said that its just a small breed thing. She said that its possible they never grew in, or maybe they fell out & I just didn't notice since they're so small. She also said that cats can reabsorb their teeth...she's not sure if dogs can or not, but if so, she said that could be a possibility. She said not to worry about it unless its bothering him. Which I don't think it is. He was having a hard time eating his food a while back, but we switched to a smaller kibble & he's doing fine with that. I feel like a bad mommy for not noticing this for the last 3 years though! (if he never grew them in) Especially since I do brush his teeth!


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

wow- Tink is 1/2 chi-it must be a small dog thing, she's missing her teeth on the bottom right side behind her canines too! I had no idea why,but noticed they never came in after the baby ones came out...she's a year old too-I never worried about it though,b/c she eats just fine-it's kind of funny,her front teeth are crowded(she has a wicked underbite) and she's actually missing teeth!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop, 1-yr old, has 'bald' gums behind her canines, too. I never thought about it, thought that was just the way dogs are, since I haven't examined doggy mouths in a long time.

Here's an image from a vet school site, http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/anatomy/dog_digest.asp#teeth


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, at least Stewie isn't the only one! At least now I know why it seems like he has a harder time chewing on bigger things than Gracie does!


----------

